# Tribulus study



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

The effects of Tribulus terrestris on body composition and exercise performance in resistance-trained males.

Antonio J, Uelmen J, Rodriguez R, Earnest C.

Human Performance Laboratory, University of Nebraska, Kearney, NE 68849-3101, USA.

The purpose of this study was to determine the effects of the herbal preparation Tribulus terrestris (tribulus) on body composition and exercise performance in resistance-trained males. Fifteen subjects were randomly assigned to a placebo or tribulus (3.21 mg per kg body weight daily) group. Body weight, body composition, maximal strength, dietary intake, and mood states were determined before and after an 8-week exercise (periodized resistance training) and supplementation period. There were no changes in body weight, percentage fat, total body water, dietary intake, or mood states in either group. Muscle endurance (determined by the maximal number of repetitions at 100-200% of body weight) increased for the bench and leg press exercises in the placebo group (p <.05; bench press +/-28.4%, leg press +/-28.6%), while the tribulus group experienced an increase in leg press strength only (bench press +/-3.1%, not significant; leg press +/-28.6%, p <.05). Supplementation with tribulus does not enhance body composition or exercise performance in resistance-trained males.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

but i bet they were horney as hell


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Supplementation with tribulus does not enhance body composition or exercise performance in resistance-trained males.



But I could swear I have seen certain people around here claim all sorts of wonders of trib, especially how valuable it was to raise test levels and thus perfect for post-cycle.

I am shocked.


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 28, 2003)

I have to admit, I thought that trib worked.  I have never used it but I thought it worked.  THanks for the info.  Because I was thinkin about adding it to my supplements.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

For those unsure, I would advise not to take studies as fact. I see all too often biased studies and I am just posting it for whatever, I really am not educated on trib so it could be bunk, or it could even vary by brand (quality and quanity), so take it for whatever it might be worth 

I look at studies and weigh them against others, science is kind of like medical science to me, its a practice, because we believe all kinds of things that we later prove untrue, and so on. This is also where empirical evidence comes into play, hopefully   Although there is often the placebo effect too.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

i am taking it and without a doubt i see a difference. tighter and leaner and definately hornier.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

May all of the extra "activity" is burning calories.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

perhaps. although how can you explain the 3 lbs of muscle?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

If you gained 3 pounds of extra muscle from the above mentioned "activity" it is you who needs to do the explaining.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

why is that?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

Reread it six or seven times and you might get the meaning.

Or its just a really bad joke.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

haha bug a dieting chick....i get it.... Just for the record there isnt any "activity" going on near me


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

Sure.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2003)

I recently met with the owner of Optimum Nutrition and had a discussion of Tribulus Terrestris.  Although a discussion on the surface of Tribulus Terrestris, I had to shake his hand in the sense of the product being an excellent enhancement in aiding the "other" supplements that I take!  Explanation?  I may not have one.  But I've taken tribulus stand alone and in high dosages and I've noticed a slight change.  Sexually?  I've noticed a "large" change.  Maybe it's a myth to some but I think I've done enough trial and error with this product to know that it works for me up to a certain point.

I've noticed that many of the prohormones and legal test supplements  are included so I wonder how much of a true impact it makes?  I may have to look toward the guru for a further explanation of this!  "Stay tuned" is the only thing I can say!

Sexual Enhancement?  Combine that with Goat weed, Yohimibe and Maca....  One can  forget Viagra!!!


----------

